# Premier League 2012/2013



## Livestrong (11 Agosto 2012)

I Ciuffo boys alla caccia del bis


----------



## Arsozzenal (1 Settembre 2012)

complimenti a villas boas e a wenger


----------



## beggia (2 Settembre 2012)

oggi ferguson raggiunge l invidiabile record delle 1000 panchine con lo united in campionato.. complimenti!!


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2012)

beggia ha scritto:


> oggi ferguson raggiunge l invidiabile record delle 1000 panchine con lo united in campionato.. complimenti!!



Una leggenda vivente del calcio


----------



## alexandre (2 Settembre 2012)

liverpool-arsenal: liverpool imbarazzante a livello di qualità dei singoli, arsenal avanti 2 a 0 senza fare nulla di che, buona difesa dietro e contropiedi, con cazorla e diaby che dominano a centrocampo quando recuperano palla e la fanno girare per alcuni minuti e recuperano fiato. podolski stranamente decisivo in una partita di club


----------



## DannySa (2 Settembre 2012)

Complimenti ai vari Suarez, Sahin, Borini per aver accettato di andare in una squadra che come obiettivo ha il posizionamento in EL tutti gli anni.
Il Liverpool quest'anno non ha speso poco eh, eppure sono sempre un fallimento totale, mi immagino che squadra si farebbero se avessero il budget di mercato del Milan degli ultimi 2 anni, retrocederebbero subito.


----------



## alexandre (2 Settembre 2012)

più che altro, il senso della cessione di carroll (ieri ottimo nel west ham vittorioso 3 a 0)? davanti hanno solo dei nani, a meno che non siano messi, arrivano a mala pena a tirare in porta da 20 metri. in inghilterra senza il centravanti fisico non combinano quasi nulla


----------



## ReyMilan (2 Settembre 2012)

beggia ha scritto:


> oggi ferguson raggiunge l invidiabile record delle 1000 panchine con lo united in campionato.. complimenti!!


----------



## DannySa (2 Settembre 2012)

alexandre ha scritto:


> più che altro, il senso della cessione di carroll (ieri ottimo nel west ham vittorioso 3 a 0)? davanti hanno solo dei nani, a meno che non siano messi, arrivano a mala pena a tirare in porta da 20 metri. in inghilterra senza il centravanti fisico non combinano quasi nulla



A parte quello non mi è mai piaciuto il loro tipo di gioco, sono molto sconclusionati e come hai detto tu a malapena tirano da fuori area senza troppa ambizione, oppure vanno sulla fascia per cercare il cross su Suarez che giustamente non ne prende una.
Borini molto fuori dal gioco s'è notato più che altro perché tornava a difendere e sprecare energie, s'è visto solo per alcune palle messe in mezzo molto casuali ed intercettabili.
Il Liverpool segna solo su palle inattive, da calci d'angolo o in mischia, molto spesso Gerrard fa dei lanci in profondità sulla fascia che non hanno nessunissimo senso, sono palle ingiocabili e difficilmente prendibili.


----------



## sheva90 (2 Settembre 2012)

I Reds mi avevano ben impressionato contro il City, ma oggi hanno fatto un passo indietro tremendo.

L'Arsenal ha vinto certo, ma neanche loro faranno bene quest'anno, sono un cantiere aperto sopratutto davanti.


----------



## robs91 (2 Settembre 2012)

Borini ennesimo mediocre strapagato dal Liverpool?


----------



## DannySa (2 Settembre 2012)

Mamma mia Utd già sotto con il Southampton


----------



## Degenerate X (2 Settembre 2012)

Ohhhhh when the saaaaint go marching iiiiiin


----------



## juventino (2 Settembre 2012)

Pari di Van Persie
Ferguson non penso che perderà il giorno della sua millesima panchina.


----------



## Livestrong (2 Settembre 2012)

Il Liverpool ha una squadra scandalosa


----------



## sheva90 (2 Settembre 2012)

Ragazzi ma Mondo Gol per il calcio internazionale non lo fanno piu su Sky??


----------



## tequilad (2 Settembre 2012)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma Mondo Gol per il calcio internazionale non lo fanno piu su Sky??



Quale calcio internazionale ?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Settembre 2012)

boh Sheva, infatti era un bel programma...per la Liga sapete qualcosa?

il Liverpool fa proprio ridere e godo...come ha detto un altro utente se avevano il budget nostro retrocedevano subito


----------



## DannySa (2 Settembre 2012)

Van Persie ha sbagliato il rigore del pari con un mezzo cucchiaio, ancora 1-2


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (2 Settembre 2012)

Ha preso lezioni da Maicosuel?


----------



## robs91 (2 Settembre 2012)

Vittoria United,tripletta di Van Persie.


----------



## sheva90 (2 Settembre 2012)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Quale calcio internazionale ?



Facevano vedere tutti i maggiori campionati, almeno gli highlights.


----------



## bmb (2 Settembre 2012)

Van Persie è un attaccante pazzesco. Sa fare di tutto.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (2 Settembre 2012)

Liverpool rovinoso, spendono spendono ma risultati 0. La colpa di chi è?


----------



## sheva90 (3 Settembre 2012)

Soldi spesi sempre male.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2012)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Liverpool rovinoso, spendono spendono ma risultati 0. La colpa di chi è?



dirigenza incompetente avranno speso quasi 100 e passa milioni in due anni per i vari suarez borini allen carrol henderson ecc ecc però sono tutti giocatori buoni ovviamente tranne suarez che però non ti fanno fare il salto di qualità, tra l'altro suarez lo hanno pagato praticamente quanto allen e henderson, l'ultima pazzia del liverpool è stata quella di pagare 5 milioni sahin solo per il presito secco più i soldi dello sitpendio


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Settembre 2012)

Liverpool che vende Torres per 50 mln e poi ne spende lo stesso giorno 45 per..............Carroll che quest'anno ha dato al West Ham in prestito gratuito ahahahahahhaha


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (3 Settembre 2012)

Anche la loro dirigenza non scherza con le ******* eh!


----------



## almilan (3 Settembre 2012)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Liverpool che vende Torres per 50 mln e poi ne spende lo stesso giorno 45 per..............Carroll che quest'anno ha dato al West Ham in prestito gratuito ahahahahahhaha



e che da noi al West Ham nella prima partita ha chiaramente spostato gli equilibri della squadra....


----------



## Marilson (5 Settembre 2012)

almilan ha scritto:


> e che da noi al West Ham nella prima partita ha chiaramente spostato gli equilibri della squadra....



tifi per gli Hammers?


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Settembre 2012)

Ma guardate che in inghilterra è l'allenatore che fa il mercato eh. Sto liverpool sono anni che prende allenatori/manager mediocri

comq Laudrup  con lo swat 4 partite 3 vinte una pareggiata, poi sto michu caponneniere che sembra il toni spagnolo 

Vai laudrup continua cosi!!


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2012)

almilan ha scritto:


> e che da noi al West Ham nella prima partita ha chiaramente spostato gli equilibri della squadra....



si è fatto male purtroppo per voi, starà fuori 6 settimane


----------



## MrPeppez (13 Settembre 2012)

Quanto è bella la Premier


----------



## andre (15 Settembre 2012)

il city ha pareggiato con lo stoke...


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Settembre 2012)

Il Liverpool mamma mia che scarpari davvero oh sono messi male, quel rogers è davvero un fallito


----------



## Rossonero Non Evoluto (16 Settembre 2012)

Doppietta di Gervinho


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (17 Settembre 2012)

non so se suarez reggerà ancora per molto una situazione del genere al liverpool..per non parlare di agger che secondo me a gennaio va al city


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Settembre 2012)

Cioè il Liverpool è quasi in zona retrocessione, 2 punti in 4 gare


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Settembre 2012)

godo per il Liverpool...la Premier è quasi bella come la vecchia Serie A


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Settembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> La Premier è quasi bella come la vecchia Serie A



Mah..per me la premier non è minimamente paragonabile a quella serie A. Tra l'altro sta premier vive solo di stranieri, non hanno neanche un giocatore inglese decente. Infatti nelle rose figurano pochissimi giocatori inglesi, e quelli che ci sono sono scarsissimi. Fortunati che hanno i soldi ed appeal altrimenti sarebbe un campionato ridicolo. Poi vorrei capire l'Arsenal sono anni che vende i suoi migliori ogni anno, poi puntualemnte ogni anno è sempre tra i primi 4 mah...


----------



## DexMorgan (17 Settembre 2012)

La premier è indiscutibilmente il campionato più bello ed affascinante di tutti.
Stadi pieni, tifoserie spettacolari e partite assurde.
[MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION]: l'Arsenal arriva sempre tra le prima 4 di Inghilterra e SEMPRE tra le prime 8 d'Europa semplicemente perchè ha il miglior vivaio mondiale dopo il Barcellona.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Settembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mah..per me la premier non è minimamente paragonabile a quella serie A. Tra l'altro sta premier vive solo di stranieri, non hanno neanche un giocatore inglese decente. Infatti nelle rose figurano pochissimi giocatori inglesi, e quelli che ci sono sono scarsissimi. Fortunati che hanno i soldi ed appeal altrimenti sarebbe un campionato ridicolo. Poi vorrei capire l'Arsenal sono anni che vende i suoi migliori ogni anno, poi puntualemnte ogni anno è sempre tra i primi 4 mah...



no, non è paragonabile però come spettacolo si avvicina...per arrivare come a quella Serie A gli mancano "solo" Messi-Ronaldo-Iniesta più giocatori inglesi decenti...quindi è praticamente impossibile


----------



## DexMorgan (17 Settembre 2012)

Intanto, il prossimo anno potranno vantarsi di avere pure Falcao [scontato al Chelsea o comunque al City]

Questi hanno soldi, hanno fascino, hanno tutto. E non sembrano in decadenza, anzi.


----------



## pennyhill (17 Settembre 2012)

Si, probabilmente si può discutere sul livello dei “giocatori” locali, considerando anche gli stessi scozzesi, irlandesi, gallesi. A livello di giocatori di grande livello, credo sia il campionato numero uno non caso è per distacco il campionato più rappresentato nelle ultime edizioni dei mondiali. 
Continuano invece a convincermi poco i tecnici britannici.


----------



## DannySa (17 Settembre 2012)

Pazzo90 ha scritto:


> Intanto, il prossimo anno potranno vantarsi di avere pure Falcao [scontato al Chelsea o comunque al City]
> 
> Questi hanno soldi, hanno fascino, hanno tutto. E non sembrano in decadenza, anzi.



E infatti hanno una nazionale pietosa, le cose vanno di pari passo.


----------



## DexMorgan (17 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> E infatti hanno una nazionale pietosa, le cose vanno di pari passo.



Beh non si parla di nazionale ma di campionato in generale, e secondo me sulla bellezza c'è proprio poco da discutere

Poi riguardo i giocatori inglesi ci sarebbe da fare un discorso troppo più ampio, la nuova generazione non è all'altezza.


----------



## pennyhill (17 Settembre 2012)

Allo stesso tempo si può avere una grandissima nazionale, quindi un movimento in salute ma con un campionato poco competitivo, soprattutto se esporti talenti.


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Settembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Allo stesso tempo si può avere una grandissima nazionale, quindi un movimento in salute ma con un campionato poco competitivo, soprattutto se esporti talenti.



tipo l'olanda che sarà anche un campionato di basso livello a livello tecnico ma ci sono davvero tanti giovani interessanti e li fanno debuttare quando hanno 16-17 anni non come in italia che a 21-22 si considerano ancora troppo giovani per giocare


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Settembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Allo stesso tempo si può avere una grandissima nazionale, quindi un movimento in salute ma con un campionato poco competitivo, soprattutto se esporti talenti.


Leggasi Belgio.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (18 Settembre 2012)

Il campionato più bello, senza dubbio. Dopo metto la Serie A, la Liga viene poi, e sappiamo tutti il perché.


----------



## MrPeppez (18 Settembre 2012)

Quoto Aceto


----------



## DexMorgan (18 Settembre 2012)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Il campionato più bello, senza dubbio. Dopo metto la Serie A, la Liga viene poi, e sappiamo tutti il perché.



Anche la Bundes è, secondo me, attualmente superiore alla Serie A


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (18 Settembre 2012)

Pazzo90 ha scritto:


> Anche la Bundes è, secondo me, attualmente superiore alla Serie A



Le squadre tedesche giocano meglio ma personalmente di vedere il Fortuna Dusseldorf o il SpVgg Greuther Furth a me frega ben poco!


----------



## Albijol (19 Settembre 2012)

Al momento la classifica è:
-Premier
-Liga
-Bunde
-Serie A
-Ligue one
-Liga portoghese/Premier Russa a parimerito

Il problema è che Ligue one e Premier russa possono benissimo scavalcarci...già il Psg ha una rosa più forte della più forte squadra italiana.


----------



## gabuz (20 Settembre 2012)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Le squadre tedesche giocano meglio ma personalmente di vedere il Fortuna Dusseldorf o il SpVgg Greuther Furth a me frega ben poco!


Perchè non siamo crucchi, dubito che un deutsch possa decidere di incollarsi al televisore per guardare Pescara-Siena


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (20 Settembre 2012)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Perchè non siamo crucchi, dubito che un deutsch possa decidere di incollarsi al televisore per guardare Pescara-Siena



Sisi vale lo stesso per loro. Mentre se gioca lo Swansea o il Southampton, io seguo volentieri.


----------



## gabuz (20 Settembre 2012)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Sisi vale lo stesso per loro. Mentre se gioca lo Swansea o il Southampton, io seguo volentieri.


----------



## Rossonero Non Evoluto (20 Settembre 2012)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Perchè non siamo crucchi, dubito che un deutsch possa decidere di incollarsi al televisore per guardare Pescara-Siena



Pur non essendo crucco non la guarderei nemmeno io ^^


----------



## gabuz (20 Settembre 2012)

Rossonero Non Evoluto ha scritto:


> Pur non essendo crucco non la guarderei nemmeno io ^^


----------



## Arsozzenal (21 Settembre 2012)

per me se dovessimo stilare una classifica ora è:
premier 
bundes
serie a 
liga e ligue 1 a pari punti!!


----------



## pennyhill (22 Settembre 2012)

Wilshere.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Settembre 2012)

Tra poco liverpool-manchester united

Bah sto rogers è un fallito, poi ancora con sto borini. Giocatore scarsissimo 

L'unico decente dell'liverpool è suarez, gerrard vabbe gli anni passano per tutti ma rimane il secondo migliore


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Settembre 2012)

Quest'anno la Premier è combattuta.


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2012)

Chelsea batte Arsenal 2-1 e vola sempre più in testa. Grande Don Matteo


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Settembre 2012)

questo arsenal gioca bene ma è veramente poca cosa, attacca male e difende male


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2012)

Come sempre!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (29 Settembre 2012)

il chelsea avesse un buon sotituto di torres,o comunque un attaccante complementare con caratteristiche diverse,e qualche buona riserva a centrocampo sarebbe a livello di bayern e united e city


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Settembre 2012)

con Falcao e con un difensore al posto di Luiz potrebbero puntare anche alla Champions


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Settembre 2012)

Si comunque united-totocoso 2-3

Bah a parte il Chelsea tutte le altre sono abbastanza ridicole, eppure spendono tantissimi soldi incredibile.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (29 Settembre 2012)

il problema del city è l'allenatore secondo me anche se l'anno scorso hanno vinto il campionato l'hanno fatto per netta superiorità e inoltre all'ultimo minuto dell'ultima gara.

lo united è completa come squadra ma non so perchè non riesce mai ad ammazzare il campionato nonostante i mezzi ottimi che ha. Forse ci sono troppe teste di ***.zo nello spogliatoio

Il chelsea per ora mi sembra l'unica squadra nel vero senso della parola,oltre ad aver eun potenziale offensivo enorme,sopratutto se torres azzecca la giornata


----------



## Kurt91 (29 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Chelsea batte Arsenal 2-1 e vola sempre più in testa. Grande Don Matteo



Per me il Don è un ottimo allenatore. Poi è chiaro che è agevolato dall'avere un'ottima squadra.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Settembre 2012)

Hazard e Oscar possono diventare 2 fenomeni


----------



## Fry Rossonero (29 Settembre 2012)

che campionato!
di gran lunga il migliore in assoluto, altro che la Primera...

su Tottenham-United, cronometrati c'è stato:
50:40 gol dell'1-2
51:14 ripresa del gioco
51:50 gol dell'1-3
52:30 ripresa del gioco
53:00 gol del 2-3

mentre @Fulham nel primo tempo c'è stato un mezzo gol fantasma del City, ovviamente non dato (quasi identico a quello regalato alla rube contro il parma alla prima)


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Settembre 2012)

il Liverpool finalmente vince...tripletta di Suarez, gol di Sahin e Gerrard


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Ottobre 2012)

Sahin


----------



## pennyhill (2 Ottobre 2012)

Wilshere torna in campo dopo 14 mesi di assenza, per lui 63 minuti nel campionato riserve.


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2012)

Il Chelsea va come un treno. Abbattuto pure il Tottenham 4-2


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Ottobre 2012)

Secondo me sto don matteo sa proprio farci


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Ottobre 2012)

tra le squadre che simpatizzo/tifo almeno quest'anno godo col chelsea


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo me sto don matteo sa proprio farci



E' bravo e fortunato. Il massimo per un allenatore.


----------



## BB7 (20 Ottobre 2012)

ROTFL e poi dicono che le piccole squadre inglesi sono coraggiose perchè giocano a viso aperto con tutti... ecco infatti il Bromwich ha appena preso il 2a1 al 92' da un calcio d'angolo a favore contro il City... Cmq è incredibile OGNI partita del City che guardo finisce sempre che la vincono negli ultimi minuti lol...


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Ottobre 2012)

Che deretano il City.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Ottobre 2012)

bene il Chelsea sono felice perchè è una bella squadra con 2 giovani interessantissimi (Hazard e Oscar) e con un buon allenatore


----------



## BB7 (27 Ottobre 2012)

Sto guardando Swensea - City. Non tantissime occasioni ma bella partita davvero... in Italia una partita con cosi tanti bei passaggi e belle azioni la possiamo solo sognare... il gioco si sarà interrotto si e no 4 volte in tutto per adesso... Swansea davvero una bella squadra sta insegnando calcio al City.


----------



## iceman. (27 Ottobre 2012)

Si vabbe' mancini se possibile e' peggio di allegri


----------



## pennyhill (3 Novembre 2012)

Il buon van Persie segna sempre.


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Novembre 2012)

Sto guardando tutte le partite del liverpool, suarez è ILLEGALE. Segna solo lui, oggi gran gol contro il castenuovo. Lancio da non so quanti metri stop di spalla e gol...

Gran bel giocatore meno male che la rubentus non lo ha preso...


----------



## BB7 (10 Novembre 2012)

Arsenal - Fulham 3-3

Rigore sbagliato dall'Arsenal al 94' LOL


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Novembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sto guardando tutte le partite del liverpool, suarez è ILLEGALE. Segna solo lui, oggi gran gol contro il castenuovo. Lancio da non so quanti metri stop di spalla e gol...
> 
> Gran bel giocatore meno male che la rubentus non lo ha preso...



Ce l'abbiamo anche in Italia il Castelnuovo!


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Novembre 2012)

certo che mancini ha più c ulo che anima. 
quante volte lo ha già salvato dzeko ? 

p.s. avete visto la nuova macchina di balotelli ?  

Mario Balotelli covers his £160,000 Bentley Continental GT in camouflage vinyl wrap | Mail Online


----------



## BB7 (11 Novembre 2012)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> certo che mancini ha più c ulo che anima.
> quante volte lo ha già salvato dzeko ?
> 
> p.s. avete visto la nuova macchina di balotelli ?
> ...



Alcuni commenti:



> Say what you want but Balotelli is one cool dude; he's crazy but cool all at the same time!





> The tractor in the background would be the ideal form of transport for this over paid chap!!





> Bentley should stop selling to oiks.



LOL


----------



## DexMorgan (12 Novembre 2012)

Che forte Suarez. Mamma mia.


----------



## Fry Rossonero (17 Novembre 2012)

ah ah United che perde a Norwich!!
cade il Chelsea @ West Brom, il City 5-0 con l'Aston V
e all'Emirates un bel 5 in faccia ai maledetti Spurs!!!

quindi

M.City 28
M.Utd 27
Chel 24
West Brom 23


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Novembre 2012)

Manchester United-QPR 3-1...il giorno prima è stato premiato Ferguson per i suoi 25 o 26 anni di panchina
bel primo tempo che finisce 0-0 con gol annullato (giustamente) al QPR
alla ripresa il QPR passa in vantaggio, ma in 7 minuti il Manchester fa 3 gol...Evans-Fletcher-Chicharito e conquistano i 3 punti
non potevano perdere allo Stadio c'erano tanti ex grandi giocatori del Manchester

Wellbeck e Young inutili, male anche Schoels e soprattutto Rooney...troppo discontinuo
bene Evrà-Ferdinand e Chicharito...poi Ferguson ha messo un campo un 94 niente male, Powell centrocampista offensivo
per il QPR mi è piaciuto veramente tanto Taarabt è proprio un bel giocatore


----------



## BB7 (25 Novembre 2012)

Finito il primo tempo di Chelsea - City senza gol. Cmq anche per via della pioggia si gioca a ritmi ASSURDI.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Novembre 2012)

Babba bia che squadre penose. Comunque torres mamma mia che cesso


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Novembre 2012)

0-0 menomale che non l'ho vista


----------



## admin (28 Novembre 2012)

14.ma giornata infrasettimanale in Premier

Il *City* batte il Wigan per 2-0 con gol di *Balotell
*
Il *Manchester United* vince per 1-0 contro il West Ham, gol di *Van Persie
*
Secondo pareggio consecutivo del *Chelsea* di *Benitez*: 0-0 col Fulham


----------



## juventino (28 Novembre 2012)

Insomma esonerare Don Matteo è servito a tanto.


----------



## Doctore (1 Dicembre 2012)

abramovic ha capito tutto


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Dicembre 2012)

West Ham 3
Chelsea 1

Benitez si sta prendendo il cuore dei tifosi Blues

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Il Chelsea è stato costruito malissimo

Hanno preso due trequartisti clamorosi come Oscar ed Hazard, ma dietro c'è il vuoto, e davanti c'è il Pazzini\Gilardino spagnolo.


----------



## Doctore (1 Dicembre 2012)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> West Ham 3
> Chelsea 1
> 
> Benitez si sta prendendo il cuore dei tifosi Blues


un infarto lol


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Dicembre 2012)

Non capisco questo calo del chelsea, settembre ottombre erano un rullo compressore prendevano pochi gol e giocavano benissimo.

Il pagliaccio abramovic doveva lasciare don matteo


----------



## Kurt91 (1 Dicembre 2012)

Abramovic ha sbagliato tutto non ascoltando le richieste di Don Matteo e volendo a tutti i costi recuperare un giocatore finito. Da un certo punto lo posso anche capire visto l'investimento che ha fatto, ma quando uno è finito è finito. Ed in più ha cacciato un allenatore che non sarà tra i top al mondo, ma non è neanche scarso scarso, amato dalla maggior parte della squadra e soprattutto dall'ambiente. Mi spiace perché io sono un simpatizzante del Chelsea, ma Abramovic si merita questo nonostante gli anni di investimenti.


----------



## juventino (1 Dicembre 2012)

Mamma mia che pena sto Chessi. Comunque comincio seriamente a pensare che Torres grande attaccante sia un mito da sfatare. Parliamoci chiaro, questo eccetto gli anni degli esordi con l'Atletico e la prima stagione a Liverpool è stato un FAIL continuo.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Dicembre 2012)

Comunque scommetto la casa, che mercoledi questi vincono facile contro il nordcoso e passano...la rube perde...


----------



## DannySa (1 Dicembre 2012)

Ma Balotelli non gioca mai?


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Dicembre 2012)

juventino ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che pena sto Chessi. Comunque comincio seriamente a pensare che Torres grande attaccante sia un mito da sfatare. Parliamoci chiaro, questo eccetto gli anni degli esordi con l'Atletico e la prima stagione a Liverpool è stato un FAIL continuo.


Dai,non scherziamo.Sto qua prima di avere un periodo folto di infortuni che ne hanno minato fisico e testa era minimo nella top 5 degli attaccanti.
Praticamente è il Pato spagnolo


----------



## admin (1 Dicembre 2012)

Benitez è un asino, dai. Ha avuto quei 7 minuti di gloria. E non lo sa manco lui come ci è riuscito.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Dicembre 2012)

hanno preso l'allenatore peggiore che potessero prendere.. non vincono nemmeno col norcoso


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Dicembre 2012)

Lo swat allenato da Laudrup  grandissimo ha insegnato calcio all'arsenal.

Laudrup è un genio comq


----------



## Doctore (1 Dicembre 2012)

anche mancini faileggia...guardiola incoming


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Dicembre 2012)

ma reading - united 3-4 al 33° del primo tempo ? 

che campionato la premier


----------



## DexMorgan (1 Dicembre 2012)

Pazzesco. Al 40esimo del primo tempo Reading 3 United 4.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Dicembre 2012)

che roba il Chelsea
ho visto City-Everton e confermo che Fellaini è veramente un bel giocatore...Dzeko fa veramente ridere


----------



## BB7 (1 Dicembre 2012)

Gol non dato allo United fac-simile a quello di Muntari, ovvero palla dentro di 20cm minimo LOL


----------



## Doctore (1 Dicembre 2012)

ma rooney da sempre una mano in difesa.


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Dicembre 2012)

Guardavo per caso gli ultimi minuti di ManUdt-newcastle.... Ma gli arbitri la li scelgono per idiozia??? Valencia ha fatto un fallo da killer, palla da una parte lui punta diretto la caviglia (che mi sa che si è rotta... il giocatore è stato portato via immobilizzato)..... L'arbitro neanche ha dato il giallo... neanche un rimprovero


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Dicembre 2012)

Sunderland-City 1-0

United-Newcastle 4-3 (Evans,Evra,van Persie,Hernández)vittoria al 90'

Norwich-Chelsea 0-1 (mata)


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Dicembre 2012)

Che partita Utd-Magpies!!!


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Dicembre 2012)

Ma cosa aspettano ad esonerare maninisinii?


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Dicembre 2012)

il city  

ma che aspettano a esonerare quell'incapace ?


----------



## DexMorgan (26 Dicembre 2012)

Lo United quest'anno è una squadra pazza, ma con due balle grosse come angurie.
Il Real non ce l'avrà durissima, di più.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Dicembre 2012)

Questi dell'aston villa ne hanno presi 8 dal chessi e ne stanno prendendo 4 dal totocoso...

12 gol in una settimana eroi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Dicembre 2012)

Chicharito segna sempre gol importanti...United avanti di 7 punti


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Dicembre 2012)

già veramente Chicharito segna sempre gol straimportanti


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Dicembre 2012)

Manchester united 46 pt
M.city 39
Chelsea 35

Queste tre andranno sicure in CL

Poi per il quarto posto ci sono un mucchio di squadre una attaccata all'altra.
totocoso, arsenal, everton,westbronihic.....


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Dicembre 2012)

lo united è scarso in difesa ma ha un grande attacco e il cicharito è decisivo, rooney e van persie sono incompatibili imho perchè fanno entrambi lo stesso gioco e occupano più o meno la stessa zona di campo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Dicembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;86695 ha scritto:


> già veramente Chicharito segna sempre gol straimportanti



non capisco perchè tante volte Ferguson preferisce quella pippa di Wellbeck...ricordo la stagione 2010-2011 Chicharito aveva segnato gol decisivi in Champions (agli ottavi e ai quarti) e in Premier dopo 30 secondi nella sfida scudetto contro il Chelsea (come Pato al Derby)
per me è un grandissimo attaccante...se Ferguson gli da più fiducia può fare valanghe di gol


----------



## DexMorgan (27 Dicembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> non capisco perchè tante volte Ferguson preferisce quella pippa di Wellbeck...ricordo la stagione 2010-2011 Chicharito aveva segnato gol decisivi in Champions (agli ottavi e ai quarti) e in Premier dopo 30 secondi nella sfida scudetto contro il Chelsea (come Pato al Derby)
> per me è un grandissimo attaccante...se Ferguson gli da più fiducia può fare valanghe di gol



Ferguson lo butta dentro sempre quando conta, per me lo gestisce alla grande. Magari la media reti non potrà essere quella di un top top, però i goal si pesano, e i suoi son quasi tutti pesantissimi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Dicembre 2012)

l'aston villa ne ha prese altre tre  hanno vinto sia city che united.


----------



## pelato69 (29 Dicembre 2012)

THREE-O WALCOTT cit. TheSun
ecco a chi si ispira TuttoSport 



Titolazzi a parte, gran bella giornata e solito straordinario Van Persie che entra e la chiude con un movimento da puro attaccante e un tiro fulmineo, roba che Cavani a parte qualsiasi centroavanti della Serie A si sogna di eseguire con tale semplicità. Giusto azzeccando il tiro della domenica semmai..

Ad ogni modo, domani sotto col Chelsea!
Ci sarebbe anche il Liverpool che ormai è diventato un vero piacere da guardare, non più una frustrazione da gufare  
da spocchioso mostro sacro ad incognita stile Swansea.. Per mettervela in termini che possiate comprendere al meglio, diciamo "Inter precalciopoli" o meglio ancora "Juve postcalciopoli" .
Una favola


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Dicembre 2012)

Aston villa 15 gol subiti 0 fatti in 7 giorni EROI


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Dicembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Aston villa 15 gol subiti 0 fatti in 7 giorni EROI



Precisamente sono 16 consecutivi,partendo dalla vittoria 1-3 di Liverpool.Mica pizza e fichi.


----------



## sheva90 (30 Dicembre 2012)

Lo Stoke pensavo vincesse, anche il Fulham.

Due provoloni di giornata.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Dicembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Aston villa 15 gol subiti 0 fatti in 7 giorni EROI



ma neanche i pulcini fanno peggio


----------



## DexMorgan (30 Dicembre 2012)

Che giocatore Van Persie.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Dicembre 2012)

Comq il manchester united non è che sia gran cosa quest'anno..ma hanno SEMPRE la concentrazione...cioe avranno vinto non so quante partite al 90 esimo e piu...vanno sotto e recuperano...hanno una mentalità e contretazione incredibile ma dal tronde parliamo di Ferguson...

Il Real contro lo united non deve abbassare mai la concentrazione fino al fischio finale..altrimenti vengono purgati


----------



## DexMorgan (30 Dicembre 2012)

Oltre che 3 o 4 campioni e la concentrazione, lo United ha due cocomeri grossi quanto l'Old Trafford. Sono sempre sul pezzo e non muoiono mai!


----------



## iceman. (30 Dicembre 2012)

Ferguson a fine anno deve smettere, ha dato TUTTO.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Dicembre 2012)

si concordo con voi ed è per questo che mi piace tantissimo lo United...anche loro come noi hanno scritto (e stanno scrivendo) storia del Calcio degli ultimi 20 anni...in Premier sono sempre li, in Champions ogni tanto arrivano tra le prime
Ferguson è veramente eccezionale, vince e fa vedere sempre un bel calcio

cmq oggi Lampard ha fatto 2 gol e ha permesso al Chelsea di battere l'Everton...e questi lo vogliono pure vendere


----------



## pelato69 (30 Dicembre 2012)

Non c'è un momento per smettere, e se c'era il nostro buon Fergie lo ha sicuramente sorpassato da tempo 
Non dimentichiamoci che questo United è sostanzialmente lo stesso che lo scorso anno è stato eliminato ai gironi di Champions League proprio per aver lasciato e perso punti stupidi per cali di concentrazione.
Una situazione che in 20 e più anni Sir Alex ha già vissuto e quindi sa benissimo come ci si riprende:
concentrazione, lavoro fisico e piscologico e puntellare la squadra liberandosi di quelle che lo scorso anno erano diventate zavorre (Park e Fabio su tutti) o fantasmi (Berbatov), sostituendoli con due colpi di livello: Kagawa che ancora si deve esprimere al meglio e RVP che ha spezzato ogni equilibrio e fa la differenza anche solo giocando 5 minuti. Un giocatore dalla mentalità vincente in un gruppo di gente vincente, gestita dal manager più vincente di sempre. 

Riprendendo il vostro discorso della Champions.. sarò un po' troppo "di parte" ma non vedo il Real cosi favorito nel doppio confronto!


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Dicembre 2012)

pelato69 ha scritto:


> Non c'è un momento per smettere, e se c'era il nostro buon Fergie lo ha sicuramente sorpassato da tempo
> Non dimentichiamoci che questo United è sostanzialmente lo stesso che lo scorso anno è stato eliminato ai gironi di Champions League proprio per aver lasciato e perso punti stupidi per cali di concentrazione.
> Una situazione che in 20 e più anni Sir Alex ha già vissuto e quindi sa benissimo come ci si riprende:
> concentrazione, lavoro fisico e piscologico e puntellare la squadra liberandosi di quelle che lo scorso anno erano diventate zavorre (Park e Fabio su tutti) o fantasmi (Berbatov), sostituendoli con due colpi di livello: Kagawa che ancora si deve esprimere al meglio e RVP che ha spezzato ogni equilibrio e fa la differenza anche solo giocando 5 minuti. Un giocatore dalla mentalità vincente in un gruppo di gente vincente, gestita dal manager più vincente di sempre.
> ...



Diciamo 50 e 50, diciamo il peggior avversario che il real poteva incontrare (forse dopo solo la rube). E diciamo il peggior avversario che lo united poteva icontrare.

Tuttavia il real ha solo la CL, non arrivare almeno in finale, sarebbe una stagione disastrosa per mourinho e blancos.

Ferguson ebbe un problema con mourinho nel 2004, e proprio 10 anni fa veniva eliminato proprio contro il real dopo un 4-3 all'old trafford da favola con tripletta di ronaldo il fenomeno


----------



## pelato69 (30 Dicembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Diciamo 50 e 50, diciamo il peggior avversario che il real poteva incontrare (forse dopo solo la rube). E diciamo il peggior avversario che lo united poteva icontrare.
> 
> Tuttavia il real ha solo la CL, non arrivare almeno in finale, sarebbe una stagione disastrosa per mourinho e blancos.
> 
> Ferguson ebbe un problema con mourinho nel 2004, e proprio 10 anni fa veniva eliminato proprio contro il real dopo un 4-3 all'old trafford da favola con tripletta di ronaldo il fenomeno



Ferguson ha sempre guardato "di filato" Mourinho, c'è grandissimo rispetto tra i due ovviamente come deve essere però a quanto ricordo Fergie lo ha sempre visto come un rivale ostico sia per le capacità ma sopratutto per la nomea che si porta dietro. Non che si faccia influenzare da questo chiaro, però la sua personalità spiccata gli impone di far caso anche a queste piccole cose quindi sono sicuro che non lascerà assolutamente niente al caso e preparerà queste due gare esattamente per quello che sono: le partite che valgono una stagione.

Dall'altra parte invece, son d'accordo sul discorso che il Real punterà tutto sulla Champions per riscattare la partenza che gli ha compromesso la Liga e sarebbe impensabile immaginarsi un Madrid fuori agli ottavi però sono fiducioso pensando che era inimmaginabile anche che il City cannasse per il secondo anno di fila e in maniera ancor più netta i gironi di Champions, e invece il Mancio ci ha fatto questo regalo. Chiaro che Mou non è capace di certe perle, ma sicuramente saranno due grandissime sfide.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Gennaio 2013)

United e City hanno vinto pure oggi


----------



## pelato69 (1 Gennaio 2013)

Finiti gli aggettivi per descrivere RVP, non mi stupirei se fosse l'uomo decisivo anche in chiave Champions


----------



## robs91 (1 Gennaio 2013)

Francamente sono sorpreso da Van Persie,non mi aspettavo un rendimento simile anche allo United.


----------



## DexMorgan (1 Gennaio 2013)

Van Persie è sempre stato un gran bel giocatore, non mi stupisco che faccia così tanto la differenza.

E' anche uno dei mancini più forti in circolazione, con quel piede fa quel che vuole sotto porta e anche lontano dalla porta.


----------



## sheva90 (1 Gennaio 2013)

Campionato che solo lo United può perdere.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Gennaio 2013)

si anche io sono rimasto sorpreso da Van Persie...menomale che non è andato alla Juve


----------



## Doctore (2 Gennaio 2013)

RVP potrebbe essere il prossimo pallone d oro,dipende dal cammino in champions.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Gennaio 2013)

RVP sta avendo un exploit clamoroso quest'anno, sapevo che fosse forte ma non fino a questo punto. Sarà che l'Arsenal ti penalizza non essendo una grande squadra.


----------



## juventino (2 Gennaio 2013)

Più Van Persie segna e più mi rode incredibilmente. Potevamo e dovevamo prenderlo accettando GIUSTAMENTE di pagare 30 milioni all'Arsenal e un alto ingaggio al giocatore. Quando tratti dei fuoriclasse non puoi pensare di fare economia, ma in certi casi devi solo soddisfare le loro richieste altrimenti è ovvio che non vengano mai.


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Gennaio 2013)

chelsea battuto in casa dal qpr.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Gennaio 2013)

Liverpool vince 3-0...Suarez sta tornando a segnare come faceva in Olanda


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Gennaio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Liverpool vince 3-0...Suarez sta tornando a segnare come faceva in Olanda



Suarez è fortissimo, non fosse per lui, il Liverpool sarebbe in zona retroccessione.... Peccato che stia in quella squadra ormai morta


----------



## juventino (3 Gennaio 2013)

Suarez se è intelligente la prossima estate andrà via. Non credo ci tenga a far la fine di Gerrard.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Suarez è fortissimo, non fosse per lui, il Liverpool sarebbe in zona retroccessione.... Peccato che stia in quella squadra ormai morta



tra Suarez e Van Persie scelgo proprio Suarez
il titolo di capocannoniere se la giocano sempre loro 2


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Gennaio 2013)

appena arrivato Ba e già ha scavallato torres nella formazza titolare


----------



## BB7 (13 Gennaio 2013)

Ma vogliamo parlare di Jonathan Walters???? Questo nella partita di ieri contro il Chelsea ha fatto 2 AUTOGOL e ha pure sbagliato il rigore al 90'


----------



## pennyhill (24 Gennaio 2013)

Cabaye, Ben Arfa, Amalfitano, Yanga-Mbiwa, Marveaux, Obertan, Debuchy, Sissoko, Haidara, Gouffran

Invasione franzosa a Newcastle.


----------



## pennyhill (29 Gennaio 2013)

Miglior portiere della Premier  , poi certo, probabilmente non ci sono molti rivali.


----------



## Livestrong (30 Gennaio 2013)

A noi avrebbe fatto schifo suppongo


----------



## Rossonero Non Evoluto (30 Gennaio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Cabaye, Ben Arfa, Amalfitano, Yanga-Mbiwa, Marveaux, Obertan, Debuchy, Sissoko, Haidara, Gouffran
> 
> Invasione franzosa a Newcastle.


La cessione di Amalfitano da parte dell'Om mi ha stupito non poco...


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Gennaio 2013)

chelsea avanti 2-0 fino all'87° col reading, si fa raggiungere sul 2 pari. 

EROI 

e intanto lo united allunga sul city  wayne


----------



## sheva90 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Il Chelsea è una delusione.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Febbraio 2013)

altra sconfitta per il Chelsea

Newcastle-Chelsea 3-2


----------



## pennyhill (2 Febbraio 2013)

Santon.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Febbraio 2013)

doppio assist di Santon, in estate da noi e via abate


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Febbraio 2013)

Doppietta di Moussa Sissoko,pagato 2.5 mln....


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Febbraio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Doppietta di Moussa Sissoko,pagato 2.5 mln....


Che pena potevamo prenderlo noi...


----------



## Kurt91 (2 Febbraio 2013)

Benitez


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Febbraio 2013)

chelsea-Wigan 4-1

finalmente hanno vinto, torres osceno come hanno fatto a pagarlo cosi tanto


----------



## BB7 (9 Febbraio 2013)

Il City sotto 2 a 0 contro il South Hampton LOL ho visto solo il secondo gol frutto di una papera di Hart


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Febbraio 2013)

si che papera  e finita 3-1 alla fine lo united puo allungare.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Febbraio 2013)

Nell'anticipo il liverpool travolge il decimato swansea per 5-0, decimato si perche Laudrup ha pensato "all'italiana" sta volta andando a mettere 2/3 dei titolari in panca per la finale di curling cup domenica prossima 

Ha segnato pure Coutinho


----------



## pennyhill (17 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Nell'anticipo il liverpool travolge il decimato swansea per 5-0, decimato si perche Laudrup ha pensato "all'italiana" sta volta andando a mettere 2/3 dei titolari in panca per la finale di curling cup domenica prossima
> 
> Ha segnato pure Coutinho



Gerrard è ancora fortissimo.


----------



## pennyhill (25 Febbraio 2013)

Vogliamo parlare di Gareth Bale?  Tottenham + Galles 23 reti in 38 partite in questa stagione.
Il Tottenham non perde in Premier dal 9 dicembre, la botta al Chelsea è stata forte, ma Villas-Boas sta dimostrando di poter ripartire.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Vogliamo parlare di Gareth Bale?  Tottenham + Galles 23 reti in 38 partite in questa stagione.
> Il Tottenham non perde in Premier dal 9 dicembre, la botta al Chelsea è stata forte, ma Villas-Boas sta dimostrando di poter ripartire.



Anche imbattuto in el insieme alla Lazio, Vilass Boas  midispiace per la stagione col Chelsea ma rimane un mio pallino..col totocoso sta facendo benissimo..terzo in premier secondo solo a united e city 

PS. Bale è un mostro, le punizioni alla Ronaldo ma dove ha imparato


----------



## pennyhill (2 Marzo 2013)

Due assist di Coutinho. 

Wigan vs Liverpool 0:1 Downing - Videa

Wigan vs Liverpool 0:2 Luis - Videa


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

Sto Coutinho all Liverpool sta facendo bene pero...vabbe che la piazza è da medio bassa classifica


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Marzo 2013)

il Manchester ha vinto pure oggi...Campionato strachiuso


----------



## pennyhill (2 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sto Coutinho all Liverpool sta facendo bene pero...vabbe che la piazza è da medio bassa classifica



E tu vuoi mandarci Allegri.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> E tu vuoi mandarci Allegri.



Infatti è una squadra da media classifica


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Marzo 2013)

Intanto suarez raggiune quota 20 gol con la tripletta di ieri. Giocatore fantastico secondo me molto sottovalutato, sta trascinando quella banda di cessi da solo praticamente


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Intanto suarez raggiune quota 20 gol con la tripletta di ieri. Giocatore fantastico secondo me molto sottovalutato, sta trascinando quella banda di cessi da solo praticamente



per me è l'attaccante più forte che c'è in Premier...la Classifica Marcatori se la gioca con Van Persie
quello che mi sta deludendo è Aguero...soltanto 9 gol


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Marzo 2013)

Gol suarez contro il totocoso... Cioe couatinho che all'Inter non riusciva manco fare due dribblig ora ha cambiato completamente il modo di giocare del Liverpool. Allora o è forte e l'Inter si conferma bruciagiovani. Oppure la Premier con tutti quelli spazi esaltano il suo modo di giocare.


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Marzo 2013)

Bella partita Liverpool-Spurs,decisa nel finale da un rigore causato dalla premiata ditta Defoe(scandaloso come contro l'Inde)-Assou Ekotto.Da segnalare la doppietta di Vertonghen (gran giocatore).


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Marzo 2013)

Tottcoso che interrompe la striscia positiva che da novembre non perdeva
Rimane il fatto che villas boas sta facendo un grande lavoro


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Marzo 2013)

ma Podolski sta facendo bene all'Arsenal?


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Marzo 2013)

man city che perde 2-0 contro un everton in 10.  

lo united è già campione praticamente.   si va a +15 oggi


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Marzo 2013)

Ciao core il City ne ha prese due dall'Everton  ormai lo united ha vinto la premier


----------



## rossovero (16 Marzo 2013)

Mai come quest'anno tutti i maggiori campionati sono già ampiamente decisi. Tristezza...


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Marzo 2013)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Mai come quest'anno tutti i maggiori campionati sono già ampiamente decisi. Tristezza...



Seplicemente perche il calcio d'oggi in generale è di livello mediocrissimo


----------



## rossovero (16 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Seplicemente perche il calcio d'oggi in generale è di livello mediocrissimo



Oppure perchè quelli forti giocano tutti nelle stesse poche squadre


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Seplicemente perche il calcio d'oggi in generale è di livello mediocrissimo



perchè ormai vanno tutti vanno al Barca-Real-City-Bayern...queste 4 squadre con le riserve vincerebbero la Serie A


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> perchè ormai vanno tutti vanno al Barca-Real-City-Bayern...queste 4 squadre con le riserve vincerebbero la Serie A



Beh no non è che i più forti "vanno dalle grandi" il city è secondo a -15 il real non so quanto?

Semplicemente, da come la vedo io, i giocatori non corrispondono al valore reale del mercato. Il prezzo dei giocatori è alto ma sono dei soppravalutati. I giocatori di oggi sono mediocrissimi e basta due cosette per essere sponsorizzati. Il City ad esempio tutti a parlare di grande squadra ma andate a vedere gli elementi a parte 2-3 il resto è poca roba, il city 10 anni fa in premier starebbe manco in zona CL. Il problema è che sono stati pagati un mucchi è si pensa PREZZO ALTO = GRANDE GIOCATORE.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



rossovero ha scritto:


> Oppure perchè quelli forti giocano tutti nelle stesse poche squadre



Non è cosi secondo me vedi sopra ho spiegato


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Beh no non è che i più forti "vanno dalle grandi" il city è secondo a -15 il real non so quanto?
> 
> Semplicemente, da come la vedo io, i giocatori non corrispondono al valore reale del mercato. Il prezzo dei giocatori è alto ma sono dei soppravalutati. I giocatori di oggi sono mediocrissimi e basta due cosette per essere sponsorizzati. Il City ad esempio tutti a parlare di grande squadra ma andate a vedere gli elementi a parte 2-3 il resto è poca roba. Il problema è che sono stati pagati un mucchi è si pensa PREZZO ALTO = GRANDE GIOCATORE.
> 
> ...



si ma non per tutti è così...questo discorso vale per i Torres, Carroll e Pastore

quello che dico io è che se togli 3-4 riserve al Barca-Real-Bayern-City ci fai una grandissima squadra (pure 2)...adesso metto qualche nome a caso

Wright
Maicon Tourè Kolarov
Fabregas Thiago Alcantara Essien Nasrì
Higuain Tevez Sanchez


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Marzo 2013)

Mamma mia che scarso sto Chelsea ha di nuovo perso, bene il City 4-0


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Marzo 2013)

Rotfl il Chelsea se non va in CL puo scordarsi Mourinho


----------



## Jaqen (14 Aprile 2013)

E Di Canio che va a vincere il derby fuori casa contro 0-3?

Assoluto eroe!


----------



## Van The Man (16 Aprile 2013)

Dopo svariati tentativi andati a vuoto, e svariate sterline spese, il Cardiff sbarca in Premier League. I Bluebirds (che quest'anno hanno cambiato i colori sociali in bianco e rosso, ma questa è un'altra faccenda), hanno pareggiato 0-0 questa sera col Charlton, conquistando il punto che mancava alla matematica promozione. Raddoppia quindi la presenza gallese in Premier, cosa che sicuramente acuirà il rosicamento di Rangers e Celtic, che farebbero carte false pur di portare armi e bagagli in Inghilterra.
Per l'altra promozione diretta è ormai fatta per l'Hull City, ad un solo punto dal traguardo, grazie anche al suicidio del Watford di Zola, che ha pensato bene di incassare due sconfitte in tre giorni contro i modesti Peterborough e Millwall. La squadra cara ad Elton John dovrà ora cercare la promozione attraverso la roulette dei playoff


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Aprile 2013)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Dopo svariati tentativi andati a vuoto, e svariate sterline spese, il Cardiff sbarca in Premier League. I Bluebirds (che quest'anno hanno cambiato i colori sociali in bianco e rosso, ma questa è un'altra faccenda), hanno pareggiato 0-0 questa sera col Charlton, conquistando il punto che mancava alla matematica promozione. Raddoppia quindi la presenza gallese in Premier, cosa che sicuramente acuirà il rosicamento di Rangers e Celtic, che farebbero carte false pur di portare armi e bagagli in Inghilterra.
> Per l'altra promozione diretta è ormai fatta per l'Hull City, ad un solo punto dal traguardo, grazie anche al suicidio del Watford di Zola, che ha pensato bene di incassare due sconfitte in tre giorni contro i modesti Peterborough e Millwall. La squadra cara ad Elton John dovrà ora cercare la promozione attraverso la roulette dei playoff



Certo che se ci sono squadre Gallesi in premier non vedo perchè non debbano esserci squadre scozzesi, a maggior ragione se poi sono Celtic e Rangers.


----------



## Van The Man (17 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Certo che se ci sono squadre Gallesi in premier non vedo perchè non debbano esserci squadre scozzesi, a maggior ragione se poi sono Celtic e Rangers.



Perchè il calcio gallese, nel suo insieme, è sempre stato un calcio esclusivamente dilettantistico, e le uniche realtà professionistiche si contavano sulle dita di una mano (Cardiff, Swansea, Wrexham, Newport County). Queste società hanno quindi sempre fatto parte del sistema calcistico inglese, tanto che Wrexham, Newport e Merthyr Thydfil continuano a rimanere in Inghilterra pure attualmente, nonostante siano relegati in campionati semiprofessionistici, e quindi al di fuori del professionismo della Football League. Il calcio scozzese è invece sempre stato molto più evoluto e sviluppato, quindi non c'è mai stato nè bisogno nè necessità di pensare di inglobarsi nei campionati inglesi. O almeno, questo fino ad una decina di anni fa, perchè ora il momento è giunto, pena l'estinzione del calcio nelle highlands


----------



## juventino (17 Aprile 2013)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Perchè il calcio gallese, nel suo insieme, è sempre stato un calcio esclusivamente dilettantistico, e le uniche realtà professionistiche si contavano sulle dita di una mano (Cardiff, Swansea, Wrexham, Newport County). Queste società hanno quindi sempre fatto parte del sistema calcistico inglese, tanto che Wrexham, Newport e Merthyr Thydfil continuano a rimanere in Inghilterra pure attualmente, nonostante siano relegati in campionati semiprofessionistici, e quindi al di fuori del professionismo della Football League. Il calcio scozzese è invece sempre stato molto più evoluto e sviluppato, quindi non c'è mai stato nè bisogno nè necessità di pensare di inglobarsi nei campionati inglesi. O almeno, questo fino ad una decina di anni fa, perchè ora il momento è giunto, pena l'estinzione del calcio nelle highlands



Io sapevo che Rangers e Celtic già ci provarono nel 2004 ad entrare nel sistema calcistico inglese, ma all'epoca la loro richiesta fu respinta da tutti i club di Premiership. Ci sarebbero più chance per loro, adesso?


----------



## Van The Man (17 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Io sapevo che Rangers e Celtic già ci provarono nel 2004 ad entrare nel sistema calcistico inglese, ma all'epoca la loro richiesta fu respinta da tutti i club di Premiership. Ci sarebbero più chance per loro, adesso?



E' difficile dare una risposta a questa domanda. La logica ed il business direbbero di sì. Cultura, storia, tradizione, cose che da quelle parti contano tantissimo, suggeriscono di no. Tieni conto che Swansea e Cardiff, nella loro storia, non hanno mai giocato il campionato gallese, il Wrexham ha giocato una sorta di campionato locale soltanto sul finire dell'800, ma comunque giocava già contemporanemente la FA Cup. Insomma, non hanno mai avuto un radicamento calcistico gallese. La storia del calcio scozzese invece è diametralmente opposta. Il problema è che storia e business sono incompatibili, ed il crac dei Rangers è il segnale definitivo che la struttura calcistica della Scozia non riesce più ad andare avanti nella maniera attuale. Per dire, i due club di Glasgow, pur di entrare nel sistema inglese, si sono detti disponibili pure a partire dalla quarta divisione


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Aprile 2013)

Altra vittoria per Di Canio che batte 1-0 l'Everton, che sta lottando per un posto in Champions League....


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Altra vittoria per Di Canio che batte 1-0 l'Everton, che sta lottando per un posto in Champions League....



grandissimo


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Aprile 2013)

Hai capito Di Canio


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Aprile 2013)

Ahahaha non ci credo il Liverpool ha pareggiato al 97°


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Aprile 2013)

Suarez è fortissimo,ma è veramente un essere spregevole.


----------



## Van The Man (22 Aprile 2013)

E' un personaggio che andrebbe bandito dai campi di calcio


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Aprile 2013)

Il Sunderland di Di canio sta perdendo 5-1


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Aprile 2013)

Il Sunderland di Di Canio ha perso 6-1.Che tranvata....


----------



## Van The Man (4 Maggio 2013)

La seconda promossa in Premier è l'Hull, che al fotofinish ha la meglio sul Watford targato Zola. L'Hull era praticamente promosso a 4 turni dalla fine, poi si è piantato, ed è arrivato alla vigilia dell'ultimo turno con un solo punto di vantaggio sui Calabroni. Ultimo turno romanzesco, che esalta per l'ennesima volta la sportività che è la norma Oltremanica. L'Hull riceveva il già promosso Cardiff, mentre il Watford il Leeds, anch'egli con nulla da chiedere alla partita. Succede che il Cardiff al 90' realizza il punto del 2-2, mentre a Vicarage Road, sempre allo scadere, il Leeds va addirittura a vincere la partita. Tigers promossi, e Watford alla giostra dei playoff, dove affronterà in semifinale il Leicester, mentre l'altra sfida sarà Crystal Palace-Brighton


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Maggio 2013)

Intato si complica la questione salvezza per il Sunderland di Di Canio... secondo 1-1 consecutivo contro il Souithmpom

La squadra di di Di Canio ora è 16 a -4 punti dal Wigam il quale ha un partita in meno (giocherà Martedi contro l'Arsenal)

Di Canio deve sperare che il Wigam atletich perda contro l'Arsenal ed avere cosi la salvezza aritmentica. Anche perche il Sunderland all'ultima andrà a giocare contro il Tottheam.


----------



## Van The Man (12 Maggio 2013)

Se amate il calcio non potete perdervi cosa è successo oggi negli ultimi 30 secondi di Watford-Leicester


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Maggio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Intato si complica la questione salvezza per il Sunderland di Di Canio... secondo 1-1 consecutivo contro il Souithmpom
> 
> La squadra di di Di Canio ora è 16 a -4 punti dal Wigam il quale ha un partita in meno (giocherà Martedi contro l'Arsenal)
> 
> Di Canio deve sperare che il Wigam atletich perda contro l'Arsenal ed avere cosi la salvezza aritmentica. Anche perche il Sunderland all'ultima andrà a giocare contro il Tottheam.



azz...non me l'aspettavo questa


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Maggio 2013)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Se amate il calcio non potete perdervi cosa è successo oggi negli ultimi 30 secondi di Watford-Leicester


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Maggio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


>



Madò


----------



## Butcher (13 Maggio 2013)

Non c'è più


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Maggio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


>



ma non si rischia tipo 3 anni se si mette anche solo un piede sul campo?


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Maggio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ma non si rischia tipo 3 anni se si mette anche solo un piede sul campo?



Buona fortuna a beccarli tutti


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Maggio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Buona fortuna a beccarli tutti



che idoli


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Maggio 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Non c'è più


----------



## Butcher (13 Maggio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


>



Grazie! 
Magnifico


----------



## Van The Man (14 Maggio 2013)

Watford in finale-promozione contro il Crystal Palace, che ieri ha vinto 2-0 a Brighton dopo lo 0-0 di Selhurst Park. Si gioca a Wembley il 27 maggio.
Per la cronaca la finale di League One sarà Brentford-Yeovil (pure le ultime vicissitudini del Brentford sono state romanzesche, quasi a livello Watford, poi magari ne parleremo), con Doncaster e Bournemouth già promossi, e quella di League Two Bradford-Northampton (già saliti Gillingham, Rotherham e Port Vale). Premio passo del gambero per una gloriosa società, il Wolverhampton, che inanella una doppia retrocessione, passando dalla Premier League della scorsa stagione alla League One della prossima


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Maggio 2013)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Watford in finale-promozione contro il Crystal Palace, che ieri ha vinto 2-0 a Brighton dopo lo 0-0 di Selhurst Park. Si gioca a Wembley il 27 maggio.
> Per la cronaca la finale di League One sarà Brentford-Yeovil (pure le ultime vicissitudini del Brentford sono state romanzesche, quasi a livello Watford, poi magari ne parleremo), con Doncaster e Bournemouth già promossi, e quella di League Two Bradford-Northampton (già saliti Gillingham, Rotherham e Port Vale). Premio passo del gambero per una gloriosa società, il Wolverhampton, che inanella una doppia retrocessione, passando dalla Premier League della scorsa stagione alla League One della prossima


Come hanno fatto i Wolves a cadere così in basso?


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Maggio 2013)

retrocesso il wigan, nonostante questo parteciperà all'europa league direttamente dai gironi nella prossima stagione


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Maggio 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> retrocesso il wigan, nonostante questo parteciperà all'europa league direttamente dai gironi nella prossima stagione



ma lol, credo che non è mai successa una cosa del genere


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Maggio 2013)

pazzesco 5-5 tra west bromwich e manchester united  questa la sequenza di gol

0-1
0-2
0-3
1-3
2-3
2-4
2-5
3-5
4-5
5-5


----------



## Van The Man (19 Maggio 2013)

Incredibile come al Tottenham continui a mancare un soldo per fare una lira. Lo scorso anno ci si è messo il Chelsea, vincendo la CL in maniera imprevedibile, ad estromettere gli Spurs dall'Europa che conta. Ma quest'anno il quarto posto è stato davvero regalato all'Arsenal


----------



## Van The Man (19 Maggio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ma lol, credo che non è mai successa una cosa del genere



Confermo, prima volta nella lunghissima storia del football inglese che una squadra vince la FA Cup e retrocede in contemporanea


----------



## drama 84 (19 Maggio 2013)

primo gol in Premier League per in "nostro" Urby Emanuelson


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Maggio 2013)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Incredibile come al Tottenham continui a mancare un soldo per fare una lira. Lo scorso anno ci si è messo il Chelsea, vincendo la CL in maniera imprevedibile, ad estromettere gli Spurs dall'Europa che conta. Ma quest'anno il quarto posto è stato davvero regalato all'Arsenal



Beh più che Arsenal direi Chelsea ancora. La banda di Villas Boas ci ha messo dal suo, dopo aver fatto 10 risultati utili consecutivi, terzi saldatisimi. Poi perse contro il Liverpool, poi prese l'imbarcata contro l'Inter e da li la beffa. Con risultati altalenanti, sperando nel solito Bale risolva con qualche tiro fuori o la solita giocata.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Maggio 2013)

Van Persie ancora una volta Capocannoniere


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Maggio 2013)

Ci tengo a dire una cosa.. si dice che la Serie A è mediocre.
Intanto però in Premier, in Europa League ci va una che andrà in B e l'altra che ha vinto il suo primo trofeo dopo 100 anni....


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Maggio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ci tengo a dire una cosa.. si dice che la Serie A è mediocre.
> Intanto però in Premier, in Europa League ci va una che andrà in B e l'altra che ha vinto il suo primo trofeo dopo 100 anni....



quest'anno anche la Premier ha fatto veramente ridere...il City che è arrivato 2 è uscito ai gironi
dal 2006 al 2012 è stato il Campionato più bello del Mondo


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Maggio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> quest'anno anche la Premier ha fatto veramente ridere...il City che è arrivato 2 è uscito ai gironi
> dal 2006 al 2012 è stato il Campionato più bello del Mondo



Già, il City per quanto mi riguarda, qualche anno fa, non sarebbe manco fra le prime 4


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Maggio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Già, il City per quanto mi riguarda, qualche anno fa, non sarebbe manco fra le prime 4



Manchester, Chelsea, Arsenal e Liverpool erano squadre pazzesche


----------



## The Ripper (20 Maggio 2013)

gol pazzesco di Bale. Il tottenham comunque per me è stato un flop. ha regalato il quarto posto all'arsenal più scarso dell'ultimo decennio. Villas Boas aaaaampiamente deludente finora. Il Porto ha chiuso il campionato senza sconfitte anche senza di lui. Scelte di formazione discutibili il più delle volte... Bale in versione Maradona gli ha salvato le chiappe in moltissime partite.

Ha segnato anche Emanuelson. Dai che riusciamo a piazzarlo!


----------



## Rossonero Non Evoluto (20 Maggio 2013)

Soffrendo fino alla fine ma anche quest anno Champions per i gunners


----------



## pennyhill (24 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> gol pazzesco di Bale. Il tottenham comunque per me è stato un flop. ha regalato il quarto posto all'arsenal più scarso dell'ultimo decennio. Villas Boas aaaaampiamente deludente finora. Il Porto ha chiuso il campionato senza sconfitte anche senza di lui. Scelte di formazione discutibili il più delle volte... Bale in versione Maradona gli ha salvato le chiappe in moltissime partite.
> 
> Ha segnato anche Emanuelson. Dai che riusciamo a piazzarlo!



Parere personale, è un tecnico in realtà sicuramente preparato, ma forse troppo estremista, vedi la difesa altissima. :fuma. Mi vengono in mente tre elementi allenati da lui, giocatori cui era riuscito a far crescere il loro rendimento, nascondendo limiti tecnici o di anarchia tattica: Pereira, Guarin, Hulk, mentre questi limiti sono invece tornati alla ribalta quando sti tre si sono ritrovati ad essere allenati da tecnici italiani. 
Questo per me significa saper fare il proprio lavoro, nascondere le carenze di giocatori magari dotati di scarso acume tattico (Hulk e Guarin sono anarchici come pochi ), riuscendo a far girare la squadra.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Maggio 2013)

Nel frattempo finisce il sogno Premier League del Watford di Zola e dei Pozzo,che a Wembley soccombe nei supplementari contro Crystal Palace,perdendo per 1-0 con gol su rigore.


----------



## Van The Man (27 Maggio 2013)

Vittoria meritatissima del Crystal Palace, che dopo un primo tempo di equilibrio totale e dominato dalla paura, ha preso in mano decisamente la partita, e avrebbe potuto chiuderla nei 90', se non si fosse imbattuto in una rara versione-saracinesca di Almunia. Il Watford di Zola può recriminare su un finale di stagione regolare all'insegna degli sprechi. Il Crystal Palace, club che ha conosciuto il massimo del suo fulgore a cavallo degli anni '90, saluta il ritorno in Premier dopo 8 anni


----------

